# Avery templates for business cards



## muchkneaded (Mar 22, 2006)

My apologies if this sounds too simple, but I'm so frustrated that I'm about to toss this new G5 in the trash. All I want to do is print my own business cards (BC) onto the same Geographic's "Cloud" cards I've been using for more than 10 years. I've been using Printmaster Gold (PG) but, of course, that's not available for Macs. 

The only BC templates I can find in Word (teacher, etc) have only 8 cards per page, but Geo's have 10. When I tried replacing my info with the preprinted info, using the same size fonts I used with PG, my info went WAY beyond the borders. Geo's rep told me I could use either template for Avery 5371 or 8371. When I tried to download these from Design Pro, it showed up on my desktop as an .exe file. I've clicked on every one of the "open with" options. Some options state that it doesn't support that type of file. Other options say it's opening the file, then remains totally blank while a colorful little wheel spins for so long that it's obviously spinning its wheels, but not getting anywhere.

I tried dragging the .exe file into the Applications folder, then opening it from there. Now I'm being told that the file is partially corrupted - not a word I like to see on my new computer. I finally trashed the .exe file.

I bought this thing because some Mac friends told me Macs are more user friendly. I can't highlight e-mail text, then print only the highlighted part - I have to print the entire page with sidebars, banner ads, etc. I can't find the "center" tool anywhere in the toolbar - I have to eyeball it and assume the text is centered. I can't open files that I think will make life easier. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!

I've been struggling with this for several weeks now. I'm not only out of business cards, I'm also running out of patience. Please, I'm sending up a flare. I'm confident that if I can get the blank templates on my screen, I can set up the text for the cards. I just don't know where to find or how to download the Avery templates with 10 blank cards.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 23, 2006)

No need for a template (there hasn't been for many years actually).  Just open a new, blank document in Word and select *Tools* then *Labels*.  A window will popup.  Click on the *Options* button in the middle of the box, make sure the button next to *Inkjet and Laser Printer* is highlighted, then select *Avery Standard* from the drop-down in the new window and choose the appropriate number you need from the list below it (Avery 5371).  Hit Ok to close the second window, then hit OK to close the first pop-up window.  It'll load a new document with everything setup for you.


----------



## muchkneaded (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks, mdnky. You're an angel. I found everything where you said it was, I got my cards printed, and I like my G5 again. Peace, brother.


----------



## muchkneaded (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, and while I was looking for other stuff, I found the toolbar with the "center" thing. Thanks again.


----------

